# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  lucidcode Releases Liquid Dream - PR.com (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*lucidcode Releases Liquid Dream**PR.com (press release)*lucidcode, today released Liquid Dream, its popular dream journal application for free. Liquid Dream is a dream journal with a focus on *lucid dreaming*. *Lucid dreaming* is the ability to be conscious and in control during a dream. *...**and more »*

----------


## IAmCoder

Interesting.  :Oops:

----------

